# Vid’s 2018 Log



## Viduus (Feb 27, 2018)

1st day following a diet by Spongy and it’s already pretty amazing. It’s only a few hundred calories more then what I’ve been doing on my own for the last 70 days but it feels like a kings feast in comparison. Can’t wait to see where things go now.

I figured I’d start this log to record my progress towards 12-15% bf. Currently I’m 195lbs at 5’10 and apx. 25% bf.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 27, 2018)

Cool ......

thanks for sharing 

Nice 2 Meet U


----------



## snake (Feb 27, 2018)

Sounds good dude! Its amazing how much you can put on a plate when you're doing it right. 

If Spongy doesn't have you doing it, and I bet he does, take some good pics and tape yourself. Tape everything to compare for later. (PP is optional, I don't since I find it too depressing)


----------



## jrsgym (Feb 27, 2018)

Cool, subscribed. What is your cycle? First cycle?


----------



## Viduus (Feb 28, 2018)

snake said:


> (PP is optional, I don't since I find it too depressing)



How do you get the discounts if you don’t take photos of and measure your PP??? Did I sign up for the wrong plan?


----------



## Viduus (Feb 28, 2018)

jrsgym said:


> Cool, subscribed. What is your cycle? First cycle?




I’m a long way off from that point. Honestly, I feel like I getting my diet right and learning to embrace heavy compound lifts has really changed a lot for me. I’m going to see how far I can take that before doing anything else. 

I’m also using the team to read and do my homework so I have a clue about what I’m doing when I’m ready to take the next step. This place has already educated me a lot.


----------



## Viduus (Mar 10, 2018)

Down to 184lb after starting around 220 back in early December. My original goal was 180lbs but it’s looking like I need another 10lbs. This is the least I’ve weighed in 20 years so this is new teritory for me. 

Everyone here is such great motivation to suck it up and keep pushing. Especially watching Hurts log and Seeks work... you guys are inspirational beasts. Can wait to enjoy the building side.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 10, 2018)

All I read up to was spongy., Welcome to si


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 10, 2018)

Anything to do with spong is gonna be good


----------



## Viduus (Mar 10, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> Anything to do with spong is gonna be good



His plan really changed things for me. I was losing weight before but his plan restored my energy levels and is making the whole thing more maintainable. Only downside is I’ve cooked more meals and done more dishes in the last few weeks then I’ve done in the previous 5+ years. Wife’s happy though!


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 10, 2018)

good shit brutha keep at it!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 10, 2018)

A lot of my day is cooking and eating .. I use paper plates do I don't have to do dishes all day


----------



## Viduus (Mar 10, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> A lot of my day is cooking and eating .. I use paper plates do I don't have to do dishes all day




I’ve been eating meals out of those glass containers with dividers. (Prep naturals I think) it’s more the pots and pans from cooking the food. 

I’ve finally started using giant Tupperware containers that hold 4-5 days worth of chicken or steak. Makes it easy to measure everything out when I get behind. Splits up cooking and prepping a bit.

After eating this way, I’m more amazed I wasn’t 400+ lbs with all the Mexican and fast food I used to eat. It’s amazing what the body can tolerate. I’m glad it all finally clicked for me.


----------



## Viduus (Mar 13, 2018)

Long way to go but I figured it's time to post some photos.. Planning on dropping a bit more then focusing on building back up the right way.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 13, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Long way to go but I figured it's time to post some photos.. Planning on dropping a bit more then focusing on building back up the right way.
> 
> View attachment 5516
> View attachment 5517



Looking good brother!  Looks like the diet plan is working.  We will probably switch things up when you get down a bit more.  keep me updated!


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 13, 2018)

look great dude keep up the good work!


----------



## Jin (Mar 13, 2018)

Just got my diet from Spongy today. Let's lose weight!


----------



## Viduus (Mar 21, 2018)

Last week I finally got down to my goal of 180 which is a 40lb drop for me. BF isn’t where I want it to be but I figure it’s time to take a small break and focus lifting strong. No point chasing a lower bf% if I have nothing left to show underneath!

Today was leg day. Trying to grow my quads to the size of Hurt’s forearms.

Squats 8x10
Leg Press 5x10

Leg Curls 5x12
Leg Extensions 5x12
Donkey Kicks 3x12
Hip Abductions 3x15
Hip Adduction 3x20
Sit-ups 100


----------



## Jin (Mar 21, 2018)

That's a lot of volume. Good for you!

definitely time to pack on some muscle :32 (10):


----------



## Seeker (Mar 21, 2018)

Sit-ups? We've come a long way since sit ups. I don't know  anyone who does sit-ups anymore. So many better options available  to work your core.


----------



## Viduus (Mar 21, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Sit-ups? We've come a long way since sit ups. I don't know  anyone who does sit-ups anymore. So many better options available  to work your core.



I’m down for any advice. What would you suggest?


----------



## Hurt (Mar 21, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Last week I finally got down to my goal of 180 which is a 40lb drop for me. BF isn’t where I want it to be but I figure it’s time to take a small break and focus lifting strong. No point chasing a lower bf% if I have nothing left to show underneath!
> 
> Today was leg day. Trying to grow my quads to the size of Hurt’s forearms.
> 
> ...



Interested in hearing how you feel after that session - that's a crap ton of volume just between the squats and leg press! Keep killin it man!


----------



## Seeker (Mar 21, 2018)

Viduus said:


> I’m down for any advice. What would you suggest?



planks, side planks, ab wheel, rope crunches, hanging leg raises ( weighted ) decline weighted crunches, machine weighted crunches.  Not saying do all of them but start with planks and pick any one of the others mentioned.


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 21, 2018)

Nice job dude!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 22, 2018)

i still do sit ups just decline and i throw in a twist with it as i go up


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 22, 2018)

abs is all diet


----------



## Viduus (Mar 22, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> i still do sit ups just decline and i throw in a twist with it as i go up



Decline is what I was doing as well. I’m going to work in some of seeks advice though.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 22, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Decline is what I was doing as well. I’m going to work in some of seeks advice though.


always good to hit it from all angles everyway possible


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 22, 2018)

nothing squeezes out a accidental fart like a decline sit up


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 22, 2018)

what are these "sit-ups" you speak of?  lol


----------



## Viduus (Mar 25, 2018)

I was in Las Vegas last night for a convention and checked out the Las Vegas Athletic club on a tip from Gibs. Much better then my hotel gym. 




Got an arm/shoulder workout in:

Lateral Raises 3x10
DB shoulder press 3x10
Military Press 3x10
Pushdowns 3x10
DB Front Raises 3x10
BB Curls 3x10
Incline Chest Press 3x10
DB Curls 3x10
Fly’s 3x10 (went to hit my rear delts but a sharp pain in my upper trap made me switch it up. Shoulders a little jacked from poor form on my benching)

I think I’m going to spend one more week focusing on keeping my strength then get back to cutting a bit more. Can’t seem to make my mind up but I’m feeling the urge to finish leaning out.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 25, 2018)

try some cable work for rear delts, like rope face pulls and bent over rear rows with no attachment.


----------



## Hurt (Mar 25, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> always good to hit it from all angles everyway possible



Thats what she said


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 25, 2018)

Seeker said:


> planks, side planks, ab wheel, rope crunches, hanging leg raises ( weighted ) decline weighted crunches, machine weighted crunches.  Not saying do all of them but start with planks and pick any one of the others mentioned.



Planks baby, held mine for 8 mins:32 (6): life was good..lol


----------



## Viduus (Mar 30, 2018)

Made the mental decision to continue dropping another 10lbs to finish leaning out first.

Added an ECY stack in even though the diet was working just fine. More out of curiosity then anything. I’m sticking to fairly low doses because my BP is already high and the EY combination isn’t the best for heart muscles anyway.

*Morning workout (circuit style no rest 5-6x through each)
*
Pushups -> Decline Push-ups -> Leg Lifts
Bench Press -> Hang Cleans -> Decline sit-ups -> Machine Flys
Single Arm DB Press -> DB Press -> Machine Flys -> DB Hang Cleans

*Evening Workout (Traditional Back)
*HS Low Row 5x10
Pulldowns (wide) 3x15
Pulldowns (narrow) 3x15
Back Extensions (Weighted) 3x15
HS High Row 3x10
Leg Curls 3x20 *weak area I’m trying to hit more


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 30, 2018)

them 2 a days will surely get you burning some extra fat off!


----------



## automatondan (Mar 30, 2018)

Nice work dude. How is the diet coming along?


----------



## Spongy (Mar 30, 2018)

I shot you an email but just in case you don't see it I would recommend dropping the Y from your stack.  EC alone can be very effective and the jury is out on Yohimbine.  Not worth the risks in my opinion given it's harshness on the body.  Just my .02.


----------



## Viduus (Mar 30, 2018)

Spongy said:


> I shot you an email but just in case you don't see it I would recommend dropping the Y from your stack.  EC alone can be very effective and the jury is out on Yohimbine.  Not worth the risks in my opinion given it's harshness on the body.  Just my .02.




I’ll check to see why I missed the email - consider it dropped. You’re advice has been worth it’s weight in gold so far.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 30, 2018)

I’m sorry....are you on a cycle?


----------



## Spongy (Mar 30, 2018)

Viduus said:


> I’ll check to see why I missed the email - consider it dropped. You’re advice has been worth it’s weight in gold so far.



Oh, I just sent it about 15 minutes ago.  I just figured you might check here first lol.


----------



## Viduus (Mar 30, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Nice work dude. How is the diet coming along?



Diets been great. Dropped from 220 down to 180 in just under three months and went from being a overweight middle aged guy to healthy. Now I’m simple a rookie UGBB’r with a long road ahead of me to start chasing the rest of you.

Spongy’s plan completely changed my thought process and habits concerning food. I can’t recommend it enough. I hit my original goal and relaxed a bit over the last two weeks but I habitually found myself weighing out food and eating roughly the same meals at the same frequency. More a lifestyle now then a diet. Curious to eventually see how the building side goes.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 30, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Diets been great. Dropped from 220 down to 180 in just under three months and went from being a overweight middle aged guy to healthy. Now I’m simple a rookie UGBB’r with a long road ahead of me to start chasing the rest of you.
> 
> Spongy’s plan completely changed my thought process and habits concerning food. I can’t recommend it enough. I hit my original goal and relaxed a bit over the last two weeks but I habitually found myself weighing out food and eating roughly the same meals at the same frequency. More a lifestyle now then a diet. Curious to eventually see how the building side goes.



Awesome dude, thats great. Once you get the food lifestyle changes made, the rest follows.... Keep up the good work and dont get discouraged if you dont get the results you want quick enough... Just stick to the plan and change will happen. Its a gradual thing, and more a byproduct of self-discipline and hard work plus time.


----------



## Viduus (Mar 30, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> I’m sorry....are you on a cycle?



Nope, I’m a long way from that stage. Just working on the foundation and learning from everyone here. One day I’ll cross that bridge but I have plenty of basic things to get in order first.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 30, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Nope, I’m a long way from that stage. Just working on the foundation and learning from everyone here. One day I’ll cross that bridge but I have plenty of basic things to get in order first.



smart man keep at it brutha!


----------



## Viduus (Apr 6, 2018)

Easter bunny delivered some good reading material:








Found a new hole-in-the-wall gym that I'm really liking. The equipment looks handmade up close. Open 24hrs:










Had some good workouts over the last few weeks but these were the first two in the new gym:






*Wednesday Night:*
Lat Pull-Downs - Wide 3x10
Lat Pull-Downs - narrow 3x10
HS Row 3x10
T-Bar Row 3x10
Rear-Delt Flyes 3x10
DB Lateral Raises 3x10
DB Front Raises 3x10
BB Curls 3x10
DB Tricep Extensions 3x10
Pushdowns 3x10
HS Shoulder Press 3x10
Decline Sit-Ups 60 (Sorry Seeker... need to incorporate your advice)
Standing Single Leg Curls 3x10 each 


*Thursday Night:*
Hack Squats 5x10
Lying Leg Curls 4x10 (target bad hamstring)
Squats 3x10
Decline Sit-Ups 60 (Again, sorry Seek)
Standing Single Leg Curls 3x10 each (target bad hamstring)
Leg Extensions 3x10
Seated Calf Raises 5x20
Pushdowns 2x15 (lagging body part)


Overall I'm just in the dog days of progress... weight's not dropping very much but the mirror test is telling me I'm still heading in the right direction. Diet, workouts and cardio are all on point... just need to keep going.


----------



## G-Daz (Apr 6, 2018)

That gym looks sweet... Solid work as well!
I'm looking forward to following along!


----------



## Viduus (Apr 12, 2018)

Saw the doctor for the first time in 6 years. Had to really twist his arm to check my test levels. No plans to cycle anytime soon but I’m curious what it’s at since I’m 36.

Apparently I have rediculously high blood pressure. 165/112 at the moment. Diastolic is usually lower.

He proscribed Lotrel.

Recommended I drop caffeine. I said I would.

Said no heavy lifting until it’s lower. Told him there wasn’t much chance of that. So if I kick the bucket soon, it was fun. Enjoyed my time here!


----------



## Jin (Apr 12, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Saw the doctor for the first time in 6 years. Had to really twist his arm to check my test levels. No plans to cycle anytime soon but I’m curious what it’s at since I’m 36.
> 
> Apparently I have rediculously high blood pressure. 165/112 at the moment. Diastolic is usually lower.
> 
> ...




Unwise to ignore his advice. He isn't being cautious either: your BP is too high for heavy lifting. Give the meds a chance to work. 

Start taking high dose fish oil. Start at 12g/day.

unless there is a factor unknown here, chances are your BP was higher when you were less active and +40lbs. Very glad you got it checked out. 

I would buy buy a blood pressure cuff for in home use if I were you


----------



## Viduus (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks Jin. I bought a cuff awhile back. Part of the reason for the checkup was the pressure not coming down with the weight loss. Wasn’t sure how long it would take to drop if there was a correlation but I figured I should have seen something.

I’ll definitely reconsider until the pills kick in. Maybe even just cutout the compound lifts at a minimum.


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm in this


----------



## Jin (Apr 13, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Thanks Jin. I bought a cuff awhile back. Part of the reason for the checkup was the pressure not coming down with the weight loss. Wasn’t sure how long it would take to drop if there was a correlation but I figured I should have seen something.
> 
> I’ll definitely reconsider until the pills kick in. Maybe even just cutout the compound lifts at a minimum.



What has your pressure been at home? Mine is always higher at the doctors. 

Some people have significant reductions in BP with correlating reductions in weight. Mine has no bearing. I've had hypertension since 14 and at that time I was swimming 4 hours a day and 10% BF. No known cause for mine. Been medicated since 14 years old. 

Ive tried dozens of things to further (on 2 Rx BP meds) lower my pressure and 15g of fish oil puts me at 135/65 on tren! Get some fish oil.

your numbers are serious. If I were on cycle and had that high BP I'd end the cycle immediately. Since you are natural I would take it easy in the gym until it gets lower.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 13, 2018)

Jin said:


> What has your pressure been at home? Mine is always higher at the doctors.



Anything from 145-175 over 80-100. Diastolic is rarely as high as it was at the office. Still not good though...

I have fish oil but finally did the math va what you recommend. That’s a ton of fish oil but I’ll give it a shot. (I’ll let spongy know as well.)


----------



## Jin (Apr 13, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Anything from 145-175 over 80-100. Diastolic is rarely as high as it was at the office. Still not good though...
> 
> I have fish oil but finally did the math va what you recommend. That’s a ton of fish oil but I’ll give it a shot. (I’ll let spongy know as well.)



It's actually in the upper middle range of what Mr. RippedZilla recommends. So, seems a lot but not excessive.


----------



## automatondan (Apr 13, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Saw the doctor for the first time in 6 years. Had to really twist his arm to check my test levels. No plans to cycle anytime soon but I’m curious what it’s at since I’m 36.
> 
> Apparently I have rediculously high blood pressure. 165/112 at the moment. Diastolic is usually lower.
> 
> ...



Were you on the ECA when you got your bp measured? If so, that would be the reason it was so high... Just trying to rule stuff out.....


----------



## Viduus (Apr 13, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Were you on the ECA when you got your bp measured? If so, that would be the reason it was so high... Just trying to rule stuff out.....



Nope, stopped it when spongy said to drop the Y. Wasn’t smart in the first place given the situation. Wasn’t on it long enough to make much of a difference and at the time my BP had gotten *slightly* better and I was watching to make sure it didn’t get higher. (again, dumb idea in hindsight)


----------



## Spongy (Apr 13, 2018)

check what the actual mg of omega 3 in the fish oils is.  For instance, my fish oil is 1400mg and 980mg of it is omega 3.  I take 4 per day.  Some fish oils have much lower omega 3 contents so you end up taking more pills to get the results.

For BP I take fish oil, coq10, magnesium, and garlic.

I also do breathing exercises daily.


----------



## automatondan (Apr 13, 2018)

Spongy said:


> check what the actual mg of omega 3 in the fish oils is.  For instance, my fish oil is 1400mg and 980mg of it is omega 3.  I take 4 per day.  Some fish oils have much lower omega 3 contents so you end up taking more pills to get the results.
> 
> For BP I take fish oil, coq10, magnesium, and garlic.
> 
> I also do breathing exercises daily.



Notice a change from the coq10 Spongy?


----------



## Viduus (Apr 13, 2018)

130/75 after 12 hours of the new pills. Headed in the right direction.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 27, 2018)

Here's the latest progress photos from December until April. 220->172 .... long way to go but I'm enjoying the journey!


Before:




After:


----------



## Seeker (Apr 27, 2018)

long way to go? you've come a long way already from that before picture. something to be very proud of.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 27, 2018)

Seeker said:


> long way to go? you've come a long way already from that before picture. something to be very proud of.



Thanks, you guys have made me see it as a lifelong journey. I went from out of shape to the beginning of in-shape. Once I’m done leaning out it’s time to have fun with conditioning and growth. 

One day I might even have the courage to dip my toes into the shallow end of power-lifting. That seems to be the hardest challenge of all of them.


----------



## automatondan (Apr 27, 2018)

Nice work Vid! You have put a lot of work in to get where you are, keep it up!


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 27, 2018)

Strong work brother keep putting one foot in front of the other


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 27, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Here's the latest progress photos from December until April. 220->172 .... long way to go but I'm enjoying the journey!
> 
> 
> Before:
> ...



fukk yeah vidd thanks for posting up its progress like that pushes everyone. keep up the good work dude


----------



## Jin (Apr 27, 2018)

Great work!


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 27, 2018)

Excellent job...keep it up!!!!


----------



## stonetag (Apr 27, 2018)

Progress is real, dedication, and hard work kid...nice!


----------



## Jin (Apr 27, 2018)

Personally I'd focus on gaining muscle at this point. Raise that metabolism. You're green enough you can eat at a surplus and hit the weights and cardio hard, lose fat and gain muscle. 

My .02


----------



## Viduus (Apr 27, 2018)

Jin said:


> Personally I'd focus on gaining muscle at this point. Raise that metabolism. You're green enough you can eat at a surplus and hit the weights and cardio hard, lose fat and gain muscle.
> 
> My .02



Thanks, that decision has been my inner struggle every week. Can’t convince myself if it’s a really good idea or if I’m getting overly anxious and cutting things short. Great to hear it from other people.


----------



## Jin (Apr 27, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Thanks, that decision has been my inner struggle every week. Can’t convince myself if it’s a really good idea or if I’m getting overly anxious and cutting things short. Great to hear it from other people.



Lets say you gain 20lbs and stay the same bf, which means you are gaining fat and muscle. You will look much better. And be stronger. And have a higher metabolism. 

And thats not not going to be the case. I believe you can further reduce Bf while gaining muscle and eating more. You have Spongy and the work ethic. 

Newbie gains are real. 

Go for it.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Apr 27, 2018)

Great progress Vid


----------



## Jada (Apr 27, 2018)

vid great job my brother!!!


----------



## herrsauce (Apr 27, 2018)

Good work man, definitely noticeable improvement in your delts, traps, and midsection. Keep it up!


----------



## Viduus (Apr 27, 2018)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]





herrsauce said:


> Good work man, definitely noticeable improvement in your delts, traps, and midsection. Keep it up!



Thanks, delta and quads have been really exciting so far. Haven’t done jack for my arms, just trying to keep them from shrinking.[/FONT]


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 27, 2018)

front and rear delts coming along. them abs will be made at taco bell... i mean the kitchen. lol. slow and stesdy wins the race you don't to lose too fast and have excess skin


----------



## Viduus (May 15, 2018)

It’s been awhile since I’ve updated this... in the post-weight loss pre-gainz grind...

Doc doubled my new BP meds and it’s a steady 115/71 so I’m now on the other side of average. Found out I had low T at 263 total. I’m going to a consult later this week on TRT... time to test me free T and decide what I’m going to do this year.

Today I hit chest... sadly I usually avoid it, even preferring to over-train legs instead

Tri-set
  5x12 Machine flys 
  5x12 Decline cable flys (I’m in love with the nautilus freedom trainer now)
  5x12 HS Decline Press

Regular sets
  6x10 DB Incline press

Superset
  3x20 Leg abduction machine
  3x20 Machine pullovers

Regular sets
   5x10 Dips (chest)


----------



## automatondan (May 15, 2018)

Nice work dude. Thats a lot of volume too...


----------



## Metalhead1 (May 15, 2018)

Best of luck on getting trt if you choose that route. It will definitely be a game/life changer


----------



## Elivo (Jun 8, 2018)

Wow Vid, thats is some impressive work, gives me hope in my journey as well. Thanks for putting this up, was a great inspiration.


----------



## Viduus (Jun 8, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Wow Vid, thats is some impressive work, gives me hope in my journey as well. Thanks for putting this up, was a great inspiration.



Thanks. I’m still going but this part is the slow part. The conclusion I’ve come yo is losing wright is 20x easier then building correctly.

I’m currently at 17% (hand/feet/PP contact scanner) and spending the next two months building up a solid foundation before cutting again. Trying to be patient and do this right.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 7, 2018)

Still small - Still working ... 

The current plan is to keep trying to add some size back until the end of July then start back up on tightening things up more. I definitely look like a different person then I did at the start of the year. Thanks UG.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 7, 2018)

Excellent job!!! Before pic would help know the difference but all is good!!


----------



## Viduus (Jul 7, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Excellent job!!! Before pic would help know the difference but all is good!!



Here’s where I started in December, I like to hide from it 

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/26424-Vids-2018-Log/page5#60


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 7, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Here’s where I started in December, I like to hide from it
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/26424-Vids-2018-Log/page5#60




Oh yea...great job..is weight still 172 area? How’s the middle/ab area compared to the weight lose pic in April?


----------



## Spongy (Jul 7, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Still small - Still working ...
> 
> The current plan is to keep trying to add some size back until the end of July then start back up on tightening things up more. I definitely look like a different person then I did at the start of the year. Thanks UG.
> 
> View attachment 5964



Brother, that is awesome!


----------



## Viduus (Jul 7, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Oh yea...great job..is weight still 172 area? How’s the middle/ab area compared to the weight lose pic in April?



I’m back up over 180 now. I’m five weeks into TRT, eating more then before. I’ve definitely added muscle to my thighs and lats but it’s taking a lot of practice to gauge muscle/fat addition.

Holding fat on my stomach, mid-back, under the front of my armpits and oddly enough the front of my biceps by my elbows. It’s funny how overly aware of this I am now!

I’m really excited to get rid of the last of it but I think it’s been the right call to be patient and lift heavier for a bit first. August I’ll start cutting hard again.

I’ve said it a few times now but losing weight is the easy part! Trying to build a physique takes so much longer and so much less room for error. You guys are all beasts lol.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 7, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Brother, that is awesome!



Thanks! I’ll be reaching out again soon.


----------



## automatondan (Jul 7, 2018)

Ok dude. You need to start hitting deadlifts and squats hard from here on out. You are looking great, nice and lean. But I agree with Jin. I think you could add a lot of muscle fairly easily and it will look great on your frame. But you need those big compounds. Id focus on deads and squats for the next few years like we talked about. And presses. Rows. Pulldowns. Hit it. Hit it hard. Im xcited for you. And then increase the cals some.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 7, 2018)

Viduus said:


> I’m back up over 180 now. I’m five weeks into TRT, eating more then before. I’ve definitely added muscle to my thighs and lats but it’s taking a lot of practice to gauge muscle/fat addition.
> 
> Holding fat on my stomach, mid-back, under the front of my armpits and oddly enough the front of my biceps by my elbows. It’s funny how overly aware of this I am now!
> 
> ...



Well, test makes us hold some water first of all and I hate that but whatevs lol

You are doing things properly and realize it’s a lifestyle so you know if you want it for life..gotta stay on top of it!

The areas you are holding the fat are the normal areas for most folks so you know it takes more work to get that stuff in order.. I posted two ab area pics and to see the difference is crazy but how changing shit up a tad makes the difference 

You are kicking ass so just keep it up!


----------



## Viduus (Jul 7, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Ok dude. You need to start hitting deadlifts and squats hard from here on out. You are looking great, nice and lean. But I agree with Jin. I think you could add a lot of muscle fairly easily and it will look great on your frame. But you need those big compounds. Id focus on deads and squats for the next few years like we talked about. And presses. Rows. Pulldowns. Hit it. Hit it hard. Im xcited for you. And then increase the cals some.



Thanks for the positive encouragement! (As usual)

I’m actually squatting 3x a week now. Just one of those movements that feels good to me and I’m progress week over week.

In order I tend to love to hit legs then back. By far my biggest weakness is my chest. I have to force myself to flat bench. I’ll DB press more often but I still avoid chest way to much. I’ve recognized it and I’m working to force myself to be more dedicated to it.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 7, 2018)

Keep at it Vid!! You got this


----------



## Jin (Jul 8, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Thanks for the positive encouragement! (As usual)
> 
> I’m actually squatting 3x a week now. Just one of those movements that feels good to me and I’m progress week over week.
> 
> In order I tend to love to hit legs then back. By far my biggest weakness is my chest. I have to force myself to flat bench. I’ll DB press more often but I still avoid chest way to much. I’ve recognized it and I’m working to force myself to be more dedicated to it.



I wouldn't squat more than 2x/wk. 

dial back the frequency of your training and up the weight. Up the calories and focus on gaining lean mass. Yes, your thin now. But you need muscle to ramp up your metabolism. 

You have excellent work ethic and you can stick to a plan. Retool your workouts, get some more rest in and up the calories. 

Great work.


----------



## Viduus (Sep 29, 2018)

Slow and steady progress but I figured it was time to make another update.

I recently had my first DEXA scan and it showed that I'm now crossing the 15% BF line for the first time. I'm slowly learning that my body behaves entirely different below 16%.

I was going to wait until I made enough progress to publicly say thanks to the people who've helped me... but what the hell! Hopefully, I do them justice in the long run but if not - it's their fault - not mine 

Spongy and Zilla got me going on this ride and lately, Andy's advice has been the key to understanding things below 15%. Thanks again for the help!

30 days left of trying to lean out as much as possible then it's finally time to add some size.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 29, 2018)

Excellent job!!!!! Keep kicking ass in what your next goal is!!!!


----------



## Trump (Sep 29, 2018)

Only just come across this thread and your progress is truelly remarkable. Keep up that hard work brother it’s all coming together


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 29, 2018)

Dude!!! Great job I can tell a HUGE difference from when you first came here!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 16, 2019)

DYEL?

how about a mother ****ing update


----------



## Seeker (Feb 16, 2019)

Yeah man, get your arse back to the grind. You're not getting off easy.


----------



## Viduus (Feb 16, 2019)

Still at it. Up about 15lbs after the water weight came off. Sitting around 185-190. Not sure on BF, probably ended up around 14% but I’m planning on getting a DEXA scan next week. I’ll post final weight & BF along with photos.

Mentally I feel like I’m in limbo. Slowly adding muscle but body dismorphia is setting in faster then I can keep up. My standards for leanness are also climbing to fast. Next step will most likely be to drop down to single digit BF then build again.

As many have said, building true muscle mass is FAR harder and slower then weight loss.

Not big enough, not lean enough


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 16, 2019)

Viduus said:


> Still at it. Up about 15lbs after the water weight came off. Sitting around 185-190. Not sure on BF, probably ended up around 14% but I’m planning on getting a DEXA scan next week. I’ll post final weight & BF along with photos.
> 
> Mentally I feel like I’m in limbo. Slowly adding muscle but body dismorphia is setting in faster then I can keep up. My standards for leanness are also climbing to fast. Next step will most likely be to drop down to single digit BF then build again.
> 
> ...



Yeah well, it's light years faster than if you do it with no AAS.  Lol


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 16, 2019)

Viduus said:


> Still at it. Up about 15lbs after the water weight came off. Sitting around 185-190. Not sure on BF, probably ended up around 14% but I’m planning on getting a DEXA scan next week. I’ll post final weight & BF along with photos.
> 
> Mentally I feel like I’m in limbo. Slowly adding muscle but body dismorphia is setting in faster then I can keep up. My standards for leanness are also climbing to fast. Next step will most likely be to drop down to single digit BF then build again.
> 
> ...



Sucks ass I'm sure....I've never felt that way thank god....mean...lean...machine is all I want...but have to be it...guess that's just another issue...lmao...we all got something!


----------



## Viduus (Feb 23, 2019)

Time to wrap up the 2018 and start a new one for the next phase. This was year 1 of getting myself back together and to summarize it was simply going from 220 down to 170. Learned a lot from the board and finally understood nutrition thanks to Spongy.

It's hard to post this but here's the before and after.




Year two will be about adding some muscle and getting down to single digit BF (Hopefully)


----------



## Trump (Feb 23, 2019)

I have no idea why you find it hard to post that before and after pic. Buddy you should be over joyed with that transformation it’s truelly amazing. Keep up the good work and I will 100% be following a 2019 log as soon as I see it



Viduus said:


> Time to wrap up the 2018 and start a new one for the next phase. This was year 1 of getting myself back together and to summarize it was simply going from 220 down to 170. Learned a lot from the board and finally understood nutrition thanks to Spongy.
> 
> It's hard to post this but here's the before and after.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jin (Feb 23, 2019)

Great work Vid. Gonna rock it this year.


----------

